# Safe slingshot ammo to teach the kids...



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Hello everybody,

The issue of safe slingshot ammo for kids came up in the forum some time ago, and I gave it some thought. Here is what I came up with: aluminium foil rolled into hard balls.

They're sufficiently accurate, but also deliver a (very safe) amount of impact energy to close range targets. Their very low weight ensures that the "danger zone" does not extend beyond 10-15 yards or so: ideal for teaching kids without necessarily having to set up a backstop of any kind. Just fit very light bands to the slingshot. and let the kids have fun!

Of course, they will need to be told not to shoot at each other...safety glasses are a must!

I used the aluminium foil from chocolate bar wrapping material: a useful way of recycling .

Have a look at my short video & let me know what you think.


----------



## mdreher (Oct 15, 2014)

I know this is an old thread, but I'm glad I came across it. I really like the tin foil balls for ammo idea. I'll be finishing up a couple of natural SS for me and one for my 5 year old over the next couple of days. Looking forward to getting started.


----------



## Prototype.x (Jun 16, 2014)

Air soft bbs work good to.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Good idea!!! I deceided to use round cereal,it's not the most accurate, but it doesn't hurt if they get hit. Besides I don't have to pick it up


----------



## nike (Oct 26, 2013)

:violin: beautiful


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Smart thinkin


----------

